# Driving from Townsville to Sydney



## jftor

Hi 

I'm travelling to Australia from Ireland in February. We want to see some of the East coast. Do people think its possible to drive from Townsville to Sydney over a week or so? Leaving Townsville on 15th February & arriving into Sydney to leave the car back on sat 23rd of Feb? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Chris Sears

Hi there,

The distance between Towsville to Sydney is 1683 kilomoters (1046 miles).

I do recommend visiting car rental buddy for some driving tips across country in australia as it can very hot.

They include packing extra water, checking tyres and spare tyre, be sun smart, know fuel capacity and tell people where you're going.

I believe you can drive that full distance in under a week but it would require long driving hours. 

Good luck


----------



## Manohar Prabhu

Hi
I m relocating to australia..got a 190 visa..


----------

